# Auger trouble



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I purchased a never used Eskimo 6" hand auger 2 years ago on ksl.com. I'd never used an auger before and didn't know how long it should take to get thru 6 or 8" of ice. I've used it a few times and it got me thru the ice, it's just that I would look around and see other people with the same auger getting thru within about 30 or 40 seconds, while it took me 10 minutes. What is the problem? My blades are razor sharp. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There were some Eskimo hand augers sold back then that had the wrong pitch for the blades. Yours may be one of them. I have read that some people have shimmed the blades to change the angle and had good results.
They simple add a small washer between the blades and the auger.

You may also want to get a hand auger blade sharpener and see it that helps..
I got mine at Sportsman's Warehouse in Riverdale.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Grandpa! I took the blades off and ground the metal underneath them to change the angle and it works TONS better now!! I wouldn't say its 100% cured, but its a lot faster than it used to be.


----------

